# Forum Games Post Count



## kyeugh (Aug 26, 2013)

Suggestion: that the forum games, introductions, and similar things, no longer count toward the post count of a user on the forum.  They are not actually contributing to the forum, therefore I feel as if they shouldn't really be counted as posts at all.


----------



## Murkrow (Aug 26, 2013)

inb4 everything


An idea though; whether you're for or against forum games postcount, would making a forum games social group (I don't think posts there count? I could be wrong) be a viable secret third option?


----------



## kyeugh (Aug 26, 2013)

Murkrow said:


> inb4 everything
> 
> 
> An idea though; whether you're for or against forum games postcount, would making forum games into a social group (I don't think posts there count? I could be wrong) be a viable secret third option?


Actually yes, that would be significantly smoother, assuming that it doesn't in fact count toward your posts.  So, new petition:  "Forum Games into Social Group!"


----------



## hopeandjoy (Aug 26, 2013)

Here we go again...


----------



## Butterfree (Aug 26, 2013)

This has been discussed about five hundred billion times.

Short version: You should not care about post count; post count is never going to count how many _good_ posts you've made anyway no matter what forums are excluded; when post count was off in forum games people just complained endlessly on the basis that post count is supposed to count posts. This causes less complaining.

Short short version: No. Not doing this again. Sorry.

If you really want the long version, look at my posts in one of the many previous Forum Discussion threads about this.


----------



## ultraviolet (Aug 27, 2013)

considering forum games is like half of this forum's activity right now i don't really see much point in saying those posts don't count


----------



## Ether's Bane (Aug 29, 2013)

I'd just like to say...


----------



## mewtini (Aug 29, 2013)

^ I got ninja'd, but. Yeah, I go on to Today's Posts, and see this, and I went

"Oh good god. This AGAIN."

Anyway, yeah, it's not like much is going on in TCoDland so it makes sense to count this. Back when people actually MADE real posts, I think it'd definitely be sensible, but.


----------



## kyeugh (Aug 30, 2013)

I see your point.  Can someone lock this thread?


----------

